# Evento Convectivo a Este!



## Teles (23 Mai 2011 às 22:30)

Boas para não encher o tópico do seguimento criei este para colocar algumas fotos tiradas hoje:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mai 2011 às 22:56)

Fotos bastantes boas! Acho muito curiosa a 4ª foto, e a 10ª seria um "funil" para um possivel tornado??

Continua


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 23:41)

Penso que não, apenas uma protuberância nas nuvens. Excelentes fotos Teles, nunca falha!


----------



## actioman (24 Mai 2011 às 02:04)

Ora cá está o mestre das nuvens a brindar-nos uma vez mais com um lote espectacular! 

A 4ª foto foi muito bem conseguida, aquilo são Pileus! Umas das nuvens que mais gosto de observar!


Obrigado pela viagem até às nuvens!


----------



## miguel (24 Mai 2011 às 02:07)

Boas fotos Teles!!

A partir de quarta é que vai ser


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mai 2011 às 19:36)

Boas

Tá fixe Zé Carlos 

Abraços


----------



## Teles (24 Mai 2011 às 20:46)

Boas e hoje consegui mais umas fotos , apenas se registou um trovão e logo de seguida a nuvem dissipou-se


----------

